# Nominations for Favorite Hong Kong Skyscraper



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1. Bank of China
...
...
...
...
2. 2IFC
3. HSBC


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

1.Bank of China Tower
2.The Center
3.2IFC


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

1 Bank of China (not original but it's simply the best in the world)

2 HSBC 

3 2 IFC


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Bank of China
Lippo
2IFC


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Bank of China
HSBC
Central Plaza


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

1. 2IFC
2. Bank of China
3. Citibank Plaza http://www.emporis.com/en/il/pc/?id=121075&aid=8


----------



## kunming (Oct 23, 2003)

1. BOC
2. The Center
3. Lippo centre


----------



## Steely Dan (Aug 23, 2002)

Bank of China
HSBC
Cheung Kong Centre


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

1. Bank of China
2. Two International Finance Centre
3. HSBC


----------



## rafaelfnunes (Feb 27, 2004)

Bank of China
Lippo Center
Jardine House


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Bank of China
Lippo
2IFC


----------



## Winus (Sep 11, 2002)

1 HSBC
2 Bank of China
3 2 IFC

:rock:


----------



## k2 (Nov 17, 2004)

-2IFC
-China Bank Tower
-HSBC Tower


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

lippo center
2IFC
BOC


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

HighCliff
2ifc
Bank of China


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

1. 2 IFC
2. BOC
3. The Center


----------

